# Emails werden weder empfangen noch gesendet sind aber in der queue



## AndréS (5. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Till,

nun nochmal ein Problem. 
Also ich habe mir eine Testmail geschickt und eine Testmail verschickt. Leider klappt das nicht 
Was mache ich zur Hölle falsch, also ISPConfig 2 war da einfacher 

Hier mal ein Auszug:

```
Aug 4 23:53:56 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[189.111.193.116]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189-111-193-116.dsl.telesp.net.br>
Aug 4 23:53:57 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[189.111.193.116]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189-111-193-116.dsl.telesp.net.br>
Aug 4 23:53:57 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[189.111.193.116]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=<189-111-193-116.dsl.telesp.net.br>
Aug 4 23:53:59 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: lost connection after DATA (0 bytes) from unknown[189.111.193.116]
Aug 4 23:53:59 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: disconnect from unknown[189.111.193.116]
Aug 4 23:54:27 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: connect from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]
Aug 4 23:54:30 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Aug 4 23:54:30 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Aug 4 23:54:30 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Aug 4 23:54:30 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]: 554 5.7.1 : Relay access denied; from= to= proto=ESMTP helo=
Aug 4 23:54:31 invent postfix/smtpd[29146]: disconnect from host-78-12-162-238.cust-adsl.tiscali.it[78.12.162.238]
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[58602], protocol=IMAP
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=87, sent=391, time=0
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[58604], protocol=IMAP
Aug 4 23:54:42 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=119, sent=900, time=0
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent postfix/smtpd[29178]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug 4 23:55:02 invent imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
```
Was soll ich machen?

Danke 

AndréS

P.S.: du hattest mal geschrieben wegen hetzner Image, habt ihr solche Images schon fertig? Wenn ja, dann glaube ich fast das ist damit einfacher


----------



## Till (5. Aug. 2009)

ISPConfig 3 ist an sich deutlich einfacher zu installieren als ispconfig 2, was bei Dir genau schief gegangen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


> Was soll ich machen?


Starte mal postfix neu, logge dich dann im webmail an und sende eine Nachricht an das gleiche postfach, mit dem Du eingeloggt bis. Wenn das nicht geht, poste erneut das mail log.



> P.S.: du hattest mal geschrieben wegen hetzner Image, habt ihr solche Images schon fertig? Wenn ja, dann glaube ich fast das ist damit einfacher


Hätten wir ja gemacht, aber seitens Hetzner scheint wohl kein interesse zu bestehen. Kannst ja gerne nochmal bei Hetzner nochmal nachfragen, wann sie ispconfig images anbieten.


----------



## AndréS (5. Aug. 2009)

Hi,

also mit Hetzner da werde ich nochmal mit den reden  Schicke den dann mal eine Email die denen dann regelmäßig schicken werde, so lange bis die das Image aufgenommen haben.

Also, habe das gemacht. Postfix neugestartet, kein Thema, Problem immer noch. Die Mail an mich kam nicht an 

Hier mal das Log im ISPConfig

```
Aug 5 11:14:38 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: warning: 62.135.105.19: hostname host-62-135-105-19.static.link.net verification failed: Name or service not known
Aug  5 11:14:38 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: connect from unknown[62.135.105.19]
Aug  5 11:14:40 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[62.135.105.19]: 550 5.1.1 : Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table; from= to= proto=SMTP helo=
Aug  5 11:14:40 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: lost connection after RCPT from unknown[62.135.105.19]
Aug  5 11:14:40 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: disconnect from unknown[62.135.105.19]
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[47299], protocol=IMAP
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=30, sent=238, time=0
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[47300], protocol=IMAP
Aug 5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=431, sent=1438, time=0
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[47302], protocol=IMAP
Aug  5 11:14:54 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=119, sent=900, time=0
Aug  5 11:14:56 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:14:56 invent imapd: LOGIN, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[47304], protocol=IMAP
Aug  5 11:14:56 invent imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@webby24.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=119, sent=900, time=0
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent postfix/smtpd[22804]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Aug  5 11:15:01 invent imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
```
P.S.: So war es auch leichter zu installieren, aber irgendwie klappt das alles nicht. Kann es sein das es am 64bit BS liegt???

Danke

AndréS


----------



## AndréS (5. Aug. 2009)

Hier noch was:

```
Aug 4 19:25:25 invent postfix/trivial-rewrite[1623]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
Aug 4 19:25:27 invent postfix/trivial-rewrite[1747]: fatal: proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
Das ist das MailErr Log aus ISPConfig.

Der andere Beitrag muss erst noch freigeschaltet werden, stand da eben, daher widerhole ich nichts hier drinne, damit es nicht doppelt ist 

AndréS


----------



## Till (6. Aug. 2009)

Laut der Fehlermeldung kann sich postfix nicht an der mysql DB anmelden bzw. die Tabelle existiert nicht. Versuch Dich doch bitte mal mit den mysql Zugangsdaten aus der datei 
/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf bei mysql einzuloggen.


----------

